# Ollies



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife and I were in an Olies store in Aiken S.C. This evening and saw a whole shelf of 1/24th scale AMT models,some pretty good ones too all for $7.44 each.Ollies is much like a Big Lots or Fred's store.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Wow! I havent seen prices that low in quite awhile - even at the discount stores. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Wow! I havent seen prices that low in quite awhile - even at the discount stores. :thumbsup:


Back in the '90s when RC2 cancelled the AMT Trek kits I saw several at a discount store for about 5 or 6 dollars a pop, and I think it was a Big Lots store.


----------

